# NATO Strap on Bremont



## boybuster (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi, has anybody changed their straps for nylon? I'm soon to get a PVD Descent and was thinking about putting a black nylon strap onto it. Any thoughts? Does anyone have photos of their conversions? Thanks.


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

I wear my Supermarine on canvas all the time! It is very comfy and looks great on a Bremont canvas strap! Cheers Jim :-!


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

My S500 on a zulu.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

When I had my Solo, I only used NATO straps. Works great and looks terrific!

View attachment 1023127

View attachment 1023129


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## boybuster (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks fellas. Photos look awesome.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

My prior pics were lost somewhere along the way, so here they are again.

I've since sold this Solo, but I'm seriously considering the white dial Solo as my next purchase.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello,

Thanks to all who posted pictures. They are a good counter to the geneally held idea that, "Everything looks good on a NATO...". Not true. Too much metal, tucked in sides, lopsided look, etc. If you insist on nylon (like I do), ues a Zulu style strap.

he


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I disagree completely. I think many watches, including most Bremonts, look fantastic on NATO straps. 



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## nikkicourtney (Jul 22, 2012)

I love a nato, but agree with Heb, they can be a little "messy". I have started using two piece nato "style" straps, which work well as a compromise. They lack the simplicity of my Nato's but tend to look smarter and can bridge the gap between casual and dressy. Here's a stock photo, i'll upload by MBII pics as soon as it comes off my Altitude special edition strap!


----------



## TNWatchNerd (May 19, 2013)

I like that. I'm new to watchuseek and the Bremont brand. Ive never cared for the look of NATO's until I started paying attention to this brand and everyones photos. Where can these straps be purchased?


----------



## drspaceman (Feb 26, 2009)

I've got a white Solo and its excellent on a grey two ring nato (often also called a Zulu). Go for it. Lots of options on ebay and if you don't like having to tuck the tail, follow the above advice above and pick up a two-piece strap. I just took delivery of a two-piece navy blue nylon strap for like $12 on ebay.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

drspaceman said:


> I've got a white Solo and its excellent on a grey two ring nato (often also called a Zulu). Go for it. Lots of options on ebay and if you don't like having to tuck the tail, follow the above advice above and pick up a two-piece strap. I just took delivery of a two-piece navy blue nylon strap for like $12 on ebay.


Can you post a photo of the white solo on NATO please?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

TNWatchNerd said:


> I like that. I'm new to watchuseek and the Bremont brand. Ive never cared for the look of NATO's until I started paying attention to this brand and everyones photos. Where can these straps be purchased?


NATO Strap Co has a good rep on WUS. I'm waiting for my first order from them to arrive this week.


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

My NATO order just arrived. Jason was great - combining two of my orders for speedier delivery. The straps are high quality and look outstanding. Highly recommended (I'm not affiliated with the co in any way-just a satisfied customer!)


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't do too many NATOs, but I did put my Supermarine on this for a bit.


----------



## kcouncil (May 26, 2007)

Take a look at my profile pic. I had a Blue NATO on my C-17.


----------

